# 2 x 2 weave training -



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

Okay, so Susan Garrett is holding a seminar at our club. Actually, several seminars. I signed up for the 2 x 2 lecture and demonstration, there is no dog participation. However, now I'm having second thoughts. The seminar is slightly more expensive than the DVD, so should I just get the DVD instead? I have not paid for the seminar yet. I'll not do both, either it's the DVD -OR- the seminar.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

I prefer DVDs so I can go back and watch them again and again.


----------



## FredD (Jul 5, 2009)

DVDs, no distraction.


----------



## Bama4us (Oct 24, 2009)

The seminar would be a great experience, a once in a lifetime event, but the dvd will last forever!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I would do both, the seminar so you can SEE and ask questions. Then buy the DVD so you'd have it as a resource to use for guidance when you actually start up with your dog.

Thing about the DVD's is that if anyone else you know is interested you may be able to split the cost and share them.

Think you are lucky to have her available and coming to your area, must have some good clubs around!


----------



## mygsds (Jan 7, 2007)

If its an either or then the dvd will help you more - you will have it to refer to - Susan's dvds are actually a seminar on disc )

If you can afford both then being there and asking questions is always a good thing - that's the beauty of seminars - having the person right there but I also prefer those where I can work my dog - those are more meaningful to me.

The dvd is expensive as you also have to fork out over $100 for weaves in order to use it (or make your own pvc which I find are not as good if you have a big dog). I have ordered a set of 3 2x2's from a friend who is making them but right now I can't afford the dvd as well so I will be working with them as per my trainers direction (or I will find someone to borrow it from).

Good luck and let us know what you decide.
Pat


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Carole, I too am debating this same thing. A friend of mine has been to her seminars before and said that she spent so much time taking notes that she missed things and she suggested buying the DVD.

I am going to ask our Ag. Ed. department about making weaves for me--they do some welding.

~Kristin


----------



## lylol (Feb 18, 2009)

Carole, I just saw Clean Run started advertising video on demand... being able to rent videos over the internet from them... I havent gone to see if her 2x2 is on the list but you might take a look. I have been to her seminars which are quite good. So another option: you might want to rent before you go so you know the kind of questions that are pertinent to you and your dog. Also her blog is full of good 2x2 feedback, esp if you go back to last year when the video first came out...http://susangarrettdogagility.com/ and the internet is covered with folks showing video of their 2x2s... which can also be valuable to watch. Let us know what you think!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I still say go to the seminar AND buy the DVD. At least in my area Susan never is able to come. Think she's just such a valuable resource for agility in general and 2 X 2's in specific it would be worth it. 

Good part about no dogs, is that you CAN really listen/learn and ask questions and not have the added distraction of your own dog. The fact you can later use the DVD as an additional resource to put it all together AND poke your memory with reminders after would just be extra. 

If you could talk other friends into chipping in and sharing the DVD's that would help with the cost.


----------



## balakai (Feb 9, 2005)

Darn it! I just realized that I have to be here at school that evening to supervise my National Honor Society students working the concessions for a basketball game. I have GOT to find another teacher to be co-advisor.

Guess I'm stuck with just buying the video.

~Kristin


----------



## LuvourGSDs (Jan 14, 2007)

Yep, I to was deciding if to go or not, but , seen on the clean run site, big money to go + you are required to do/know at least up to stage 3 on her crate games dvd, which I don't own. Not sure what that is all about ? Also was told, you have to attend the $300/2 day seminar to qualify for any others! Not sure here ???

Awesome opportunity though !


----------

